# Baron Davis????????



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I DONT get why EVERYONE wants Miller when Davis is on the block as well,hes obviously the BETTER of the 2.

I think the Clipps should trade Odom and a couple of their lotto picks or just all 3 of their lotto picks for him.Hes from Cali and he would make them REALLY SCARY!


----------



## antmo12 (Jun 12, 2002)

that is a good idea for the clipp to get B.Davis that would put him in a better surounding that would make the clipp better and it would make the scary think everbody on there team can fly it would be but notting but alley. i would love to see that trade happen in fact they need to hop on it


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I would like Lodom more than Davis. I think Odom can do more as a second option can Davis.


----------



## antmo12 (Jun 12, 2002)

i like davis better b/c i think the team will have better chemisrty with him running the show than odom who does not act like the leader that he should so i want davis in and odom out unless he can act like a good leader


----------



## whatevaman_15 (Jun 8, 2002)

i also agree that davis is the better of the two, except it is much more likely that he will stay in New Orleans.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Davis*

Davis is by far the better player. He gets everyone involved, hits the 3 pointers, makes the mid-range shot, and makes....err....well he misses his free thorws, but oh well. Miller's games look good on the stat sheet, but in reality, he usually has quiet games. He doesn't score too many points, and his team was pretty bad. I don't really understand why there is all of this hype about him. Although, I do have to give him props for leading the league in assists, when he plays for the Cavs.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Being a Clip fan when I heard both Baron Davis and Andre Miller were on the table I almost wet myself. I think the reason everyone is talking about Andre is because he seems more obtanible. Why is Baron on the block? And do the Hornets really need another small forward in Lamar Odom? I would happily trade the 8th and 12th and Lamar for Baron Davis, but I dont know if the Hornets would be willing to do that. My backup plan is Andre Miller, but Baron runs the floor way better and is a better fit for the Clippers.


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

BD on the most exciting team in the L. That would be unbeleaveable. I would love to see him in the white/red/blue jersey with the white/red/blue headband. 

PG BD
SG Q RICH
SF D.MILES
PF BRAND
C Kandi(if they resighn him)

I think im in love


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

This team would kill!!! They would run all over everyone with their fast paced style! The Clips will make the playoffs next year and, if they get baron they will make it past the first round! 
Go Clippers in 2003!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *CrazyIverson *
> BD on the most exciting team in the L. That would be unbeleaveable. I would love to see him in the white/red/blue jersey with the white/red/blue headband.
> 
> PG BD
> ...


This is why I think it would be better to have Miller. Everybody there is FLASHY already why not have a steadying presence in Miller who is a Floor leader even if he is not vocal. You couldnt go wrong with either PG


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Geez, if LAC could get their hands on Davis, they'd be scary. Still, I think it will take more than Lamar Odom to land him


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Baron Davis is, and hopefully will remain, a New Orleans Hornet. There is no talk here of him being "on the block." He is too important to the team, and personally, I would not want Odom here. Davis is a rising star and will be around here for a long time.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HORNETSFAN *
> Baron Davis is, and hopefully will remain, a New Orleans Hornet. There is no talk here of him being "on the block." He is too important to the team, and personally, I would not want Odom here. Davis is a rising star and will be around here for a long time.


If I were a hornets fan, I'd be wanting him to stay too. Still, I'd still be a bit nervous. Changing cities shows that amanagement aren't afraid to shake things up, right? No-one on the Hornets is untradeable


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC -- The reason everyone is coming up with trades for Andre Miller instead of Baron Davis isn't neccasarily becuase they think hes better, but because they think hes the more realsitic option. I think the clipps would have success with both PG, but like most people, I think Davis is the better player.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

because hornets arent shopping Davis unless they get a Star and cleveland appears to be open to trade Andre Miller especially since they dont want to max him


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Also, the Clipps already offered something for Baron and the Hornets GM immediately said no... according to a NOLA article on NBA.com


----------

